# shred guitar



## paraskevi (Jul 27, 2014)

Η wikipedia το λέει έτσι: Shred guitar or shredding is a lead playing style for the electric guitar, based on various fast soloing techniques. [...] It is usually used with reference to heavy metal guitar playing, where it is associated with rapid tapping solos and special effects such as whammy bar "dive bombs". The term is sometimes used with reference to playing outside this idiom, particularly jazz fusion and blues.

Μέχρι και τον κιθαρίστα που κάνει μάθημα στο γιο μου ρώτησα και δεν ήξερε την τεχνική shred. Πήρα μια ιδέα περί τίνος πρόκειται από κάποια βίντεο που βρήκα. Δεν χρειάζεται να περιγράψω την τεχνική στο βιβλίο μου, οπότε σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω το ρήμα "σολάρω" ή "αυτοσχεδιάζω". Άλλο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 27, 2014)

Η γνώμη μου είναι να το αφήσεις αμετάφραστο. Αν είναι τόσο ιδιαίτερο που ούτε μερικοί ειδικοί δεν το ξέρουν, στη θέση σου εγώ θα το άφηνα έτσι. Αλλά ας ακούσουμε και τη γνώμη των πιο ειδικών εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2014)

...
Νομίζω ότι η ταχύτητα και η ένταση του shredding δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί ικανοποιητικά από το _σολάρω _ή το _αυτοσχεδιάζω_.
Αυτό που μου έρχεται πιο φυσικά είναι το _σκίζω _(από το shredding, βέβαια), _του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει, τα χώνω_ κ.ά. τέτοια παραστατικά.

Και το _γκαζώνει _(την κιθάρα) ή _γαζώνει _(με την κιθάρα· άλλοι τη σκίζουν, άλλοι τη γαζώνουν), από το νήμα *let it rip, let her rip*.

Αν δεν σου κάνουν τα παραστατικά στο ύφος ή στη σύνταξη και θέλεις πιο ευπρεπή απόδοση: *καταιγιστικό σολάρισμα, καταιγιστικά σόλα*.

Το αμετάφραστο, μόνο αν το κείμενο απευθύνεται αποκλειστικά σε κιθαρίστες.

_Crossroads_ Duel - Steve Vai & Ry Cooder





Στη σλάιντ κιθάρα, όχι βέβαια ο Ραλφ Μάτσιο αλλά ο μέγας Ράι Κούντερ.
Αυτό για την εικόνα, τον ήχο και την πληρότητά του, παρά τη ρώσικη μεταγλώττιση. 


Αν δεν θέλετε τη μεταγλώττιση, ανεχτείτε την παραμόρφωση:







Και χρόνια πολλά, Paraskevi, με αφιέρωση επ' ευκαιρία. :up:


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2014)

...
*The 30 Greatest Shred Albums of All Time*

To some people, shred guitar is about one thing, and one thing only: the need for speed. The yearn to burn. The desire for _fire_.

Just the word itself can conjure glorious images of long-haired, pointy-guitar-wielding metalmen, fingers scaling fretboards with dazzling dexterity and furious speed, melody and musicality by damned. And indeed, during the shred zeitgeist of the 1980s, it seemed as if guitarists built up bpms the way Russia and the U.S. stockpiled nukes.

But in fact shred was around well before the Eighties, and it has continued to thrive in the decades since. Because shred guitar is about more than just velocity, or how many notes you can squeeze into a bar of music. And it doesn't necessarily require the use of distortion, electricity or, in some cases, even a pick.

In the following gallery, we present 30 great players from the Golden Era, the Old-School Era and the Modern Era of shred, along with the album and song that best exemplifies their shredding skills.

As these entries attest, shred is about pushing boundaries, exploring the great guitar unknown and, basically, doing really cool stuff that's never been done before. Of course, a bit of sheer, unadulterated fret-burning speed doesn't hurt either.

[...]

www.guitarworld.com/30-greatest-shred-albums-all-time


----------



## paraskevi (Jul 27, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές. :laugh:

Το "γκαζώνω" μου αρέσει. Και το "ροκάρω" δεν έχει την έννοια του "σκίζω σε κάτι";


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2014)

paraskevi said:


> ... Και το "ροκάρω" δεν έχει την έννοια του "σκίζω σε κάτι";


Ναι, βέβαια, αλλά σε συμφραζόμενα τρόπου παιξίματος κιθάρας, μπορεί να παρερμηνευτεί σαν ένα γενικό «παίζω ροκ μουσική».

Rocking rocks, but shredding rulez.


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 28, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Νομίζω ότι η ταχύτητα και η ένταση του shredding δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί ικανοποιητικά από το _σολάρω _ή το _αυτοσχεδιάζω_.
> Αυτό που μου έρχεται πιο φυσικά είναι το _σκίζω _(από το shredding, βέβαια), _του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει, τα χώνω_ κ.ά. τέτοια παραστατικά.
> 
> ...



Εγώ που ήμουν; Damn you daeman!!! Μας τρως το ψωμί!!! (ακολουθούν μεταλάδικες βρισιές του τύπου: "που να σε διαμελίσει ο Κθούλου", "που να σε καταπιεί ζωντανό ο Γιογκ-Σοθόθ" κλπ)

Στο ψητό τώρα: προσυπογράφω όλα τα παραπάνω και, λόγω πολύχρονης ενασχόλησης με το θέμα και άμεσης εμπλοκής (ηχογραφήσεις, συναυλίες κλπ), έχω να πω ότι ιδιαίτερα το *γαζώνει* μαρτυρά βαθιά γνώση της γλώσσας του συγκεκριμένου σιναφιού. 
Επίσης: _κεντάει_, _κάνει εργόχειρο_, _το λαλάει_ (το όργανο - αυτά τα λένε και στα λαϊκά), _το απογειώνει_ (το κομμάτι/την κιθάρα), _το στέλνει_ (το κομμάτι), _ξεφεύγει η κατάσταση_, _ξεκινάει η κόλαση / γίνεται της κόλασεως_ (ειδικά στο χέβι μέταλ αυτά).

Σε γενικές γραμμές, οι επικρατέστερες εκφράσεις έχουν να κάνουν με _χώσιμο_, _γκάζι_ και _κέντημα_: "τα χώνει" (γερά/άγρια κλπ), "δίνει (τρελά) γκάζια" - "κεντάει ο τύπος" (ή η τύπισσα).

Όσο κι αν φαίνονται αστείες ή παρατραβηγμένες, αυτές οι φράσεις (και άλλες που δεν θυμάμαι αυτή την ώρα) χρησιμοποιούνται ευρέως.


*edit*: η πολύχρονη ενασχόληση και η άμεση εμπλοκή αναφέρονται στη ροκ μουσική γενικά (μετάφραση: σπεύδω να γλιτώσω τη ρετσινιά του χεβιμεταλά).


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> ... "κεντάει ο τύπος" (ή η τύπισσα).
> ...





daeman said:


> Το καπηλειό - Χαΐνηδες
> ...
> 
> Και κάθε μέρα αποβραδίς
> ...


Επειδή ψυχή έχει παντού η μουσική· και την ψυχή κεντά. 
Και την κεντρίζει και την κεντάει και την καίει.
.....


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 28, 2014)

daeman said:


> Και την κεντρίζει και την κεντάει και την καίει.
> .....



A man of fame -who spoke clearly on this-
Found it hard to stay sane
So, he chose to cool it down
And take the slow "fade away" lane.

Maybe he was OK
Maybe he didn't just lie
There's always more to the picture
Than meets the eye.






NEIL YOUNG & CRAZY HORSE - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black) (Ragged Glory Tour)


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2014)

Ενδιαφέρουσα γλωσσική παρατήρηση: _*μεταλάδικες*_, με ένα _λ_, χωρίς καν να είναι _χεβιμεταλάδικες_, αν και κυκλοφορούν και τα _μεταλλάδικες_ με δύο _λ_. Οι πρώτοι είναι της σχολής που απλογραφεί τα αντιδάνεια, οι άλλοι θα πρέπει να γράφουν και _μπαλλαρίνα_ γιατί είναι από το αρχαίο _βαλλίζω_.


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ενδιαφέρουσα γλωσσική παρατήρηση: _*μεταλάδικες*_, με ένα _λ_, χωρίς καν να είναι _χεβιμεταλάδικες_, αν και κυκλοφορούν και τα _μεταλλάδικες_ με δύο _λ_. Οι πρώτοι είναι της σχολής που απλογραφεί τα αντιδάνεια, οι άλλοι θα πρέπει να γράφουν και _μπαλλαρίνα_ γιατί είναι από το αρχαίο _βαλλίζω_.



Ναι, εύστοχη παρατήρηση, νομίζω. Πιθανότατα, το θέμα έχει να κάνει με την απέχθεια προς τις συμβάσεις και την επισημότητα, αν και δεν λείπουν οι εκτεταμένες γνώσεις σε διάφορους τομείς, καθώς και το ιντελεκτουέλ στοιχείο αρκετές φορές. 

Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει και η ερώτηση της google (Did you mean: "μεταλάς"), όταν κάποιος κάνει αναζήτηση για τη λέξη "μεταλλάς".


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2014)

Το ΛΝΕΓ δυστυχώς δεν έχει τους συγκεκομμένους τύπους (_μεταλάς, μεταλάδικος_). Έχει ωστόσο τους πλήρεις και τους έχει με ένα _λ_: _χέβι-μέταλ_, _χεβιμεταλάς_, _χεβιμεταλού_, _χεβιμεταλάδικος_. Εντυπωσιάστηκα!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2014)

Στις σχετικές εκφράσεις θα πρόσθετα και το _σπέρνει_.
.
.


nickel said:


> Το ΛΝΕΓ [...] έχει τους πλήρεις [τύπους] και τους έχει με ένα _λ_: _χέβι-μέταλ_, _χεβιμεταλάς_, _χεβιμεταλού_, _χεβιμεταλάδικος_. Εντυπωσιάστηκα!


Αφ' ης στιγμής το _μέταλ _γράφεται (εύλογα κι ευνόητα) με ένα λάμδα, έτσι πάνε κι όλα τα παράγωγα με τέρματα όπως -άς, -ού & -άδικος.


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 29, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Στις σχετικές εκφράσεις θα πρόσθετα και το _σπέρνει_.



Συμφωνώ - και θερίζει επίσης: _σπέρνει_ ο κιθαρίστας, αλλά _θερίζει_ η κιθάρα, το σόλο, το ριφ, με αναφορά μάλλον στο πολυβόλο (και όχι στη θεριζοαλωνιστική μηχανή).


----------



## cougr (Feb 24, 2015)

*Vivaldi shredded*


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2015)

cougr said:


> *Vivaldi shredded*
> ...



Camille Saint-Saëns —performed for the first time ever on guitar— ubershredded. :up:


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 7, 2015)

cougr said:


> *Vivaldi shredded*





daeman said:


> Camille Saint-Saëns —performed for the first time ever on guitar— ubershredded. :up:



Musical telepathy, ξεκάθαρα - ότι ετοιμαζόμουν να απαντήσω, σ' αυτό εδώ το δυνατό (από κάθε άποψη) σχόλιο, απ' το παρόν νήμα:


----------



## cougr (May 17, 2021)

*Περασμένες μου Αγάπες
Κώστας Καραμητρούδης (Gus G)*
Hiotis will be either turning in his grave or as I'm guessing, proudly smiling and handing out a few likes☺

(@pontios I think you remember Gus)


----------



## pontios (May 17, 2021)

cougr said:


> (@pontios I think you remember Gus)


Sure do.
My son is a huge fan of the two Greek Guses - Gus Drax and Gus G. He Gushes over them, you could say.


----------



## pontios (May 18, 2021)

shred ukulele ... 






Can you shred on a ukulele?


----------



## pontios (May 18, 2021)

bouzouki shredding ... 






40 Fingers ... acoustic guitar shredding


----------



## anepipsogos (May 18, 2021)

Δεν μπορώ να δω ολόκληρο το όργανο "bazookie" και δεν μπορώ να πάρω όρκο ότι πρόκειται για το γνωστό μας μπουζούκι, αλλά αυτού του είδους το παίξιμο στους μπουζουκικούς κύκλους το λέμε "μπουρμπουλήθρες"


----------



## Marinos (May 18, 2021)

Το bazookie είναι αυτό (στο τέλος):


----------



## pontios (May 19, 2021)

anepipsogos said:


> ... δεν μπορώ να πάρω όρκο ότι πρόκειται για το γνωστό μας μπουζούκι"


κάποιος "μπαμπούνας" θα φταίει (για το μπέρδεμα και την ανορθογραφία).


----------

